
What Happened to Big Data? - mcknz
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2017/10/what_happened_to_big_data.html
======
miobrien
Is it me or do other people agree that Slate's headlines just keep getting
more clickbaity?

~~~
taheca
yeah.. honestly I got half way through the article and just closed it and came
here to see the comments.

hopefully we can get some bright minds to weigh in on this because all I got
out of this article is that the person who wrote it is focused on the net
results with no clue whatsoever into all the work that is needed on the back
end of "big data".

